# b13 front and side skirts



## SeR.NisSUN (Sep 29, 2004)

anyone seen anny decent lookin side skirts for the b13s? i was lookin at some GT style for NX and sentra side skirts but dont know how they look.. the pic in the webpage i seen them in were to small  aynoen noe about any others... oh and not into the ricer look


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

there is a cosmetic section. you have 56 posts, you should know how to use it.


----------



## SeR.NisSUN (Sep 29, 2004)

chimmike said:


> there is a cosmetic section. you have 56 posts, you should know how to use it.


yea but "cosmetic section" is alll mixed nissans, thats y i did it here in the B13 section


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

SeR.NisSUN said:


> yea but "cosmetic section" is alll mixed nissans, thats y i did it here in the B13 section


Someone will find it, read it, and post a remark is not tell you to search


----------



## NOs_PsR (Nov 1, 2004)

SeR.NisSUN said:


> anyone seen anny decent lookin side skirts for the b13s? i was lookin at some GT style for NX and sentra side skirts but dont know how they look.. the pic in the webpage i seen them in were to small  aynoen noe about any others... oh and not into the ricer look



i took the side skirts off a SHO and it looks damn good...just make sure to pait them and you wont have the ricer look  


heres the thread on it: http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=72047


----------

